
The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (Niosh):Hydrazine - rolph
https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0329.html
======
chupa-chups
Interesting, but way more information is found on wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrazine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrazine)

